# Tea pot pup



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Tilly has taken up tea drinking. 

She has recently started to drink what has been left in the bottom of our mugs & begs for some to be poured into her bowl.

Has anyone else got a tea drinking cockapoo.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I love my tea ... as most know on here .. so drink it all which doesnt give my poos chance to try it ...


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter loves tea,will try and drink it out of my mug whilst I'm drinking if I'd let him!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh yes this sounds so familiar! She squeaks at me if she says you drinking it! x x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, Vincent would drink it if I left it near to where he can get it. Although he knows he'll get a stern telling off if I'm still trying to drink it!!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Can they drink tea then? I am always worried Pushca will dehydrate in this heat and know she'd love tea. And is it with milk you give it to them too? Thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried Millie on tea once, but she wasn't interested. How do you make your tea, if you don't mind me asking. ie milk and two sugars?


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett definitely likes tea! She had a few licks of mine right out of the cup the other night - I was finished with it, so she had what was left at the bottom and she loved it.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think tea is fine as long as they don't only drink it! A few laps from a cup is fine, just always put lots of water down


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

a few laps is ok but i believe that too much caffeine is an issue so a dog shouldnt have a large quantity of tea


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gypsy always gets the last of my mums tea or coffee 

my girls dog get my tea, well Delta got a bit of mine because i left it on the floor when the postie came, wee bugger as i was enjoying it and was only half way though.


----------

